# What CPU percentage do you run WCG at?



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm interested in seeing what CPU usage you run your rigs at.  If you have multiple rigs at multiple percentages, select all ranges that you run, and feel free to post a list of what you have running at what percentages

I'll start.  I run at nothing other than 100%, even on the thermally challenged laptop


----------



## theonedub (Oct 1, 2009)

Im with you Ion, 100% 24/7


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 1, 2009)

100% Full force baby!


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 1, 2009)

Full throttle of course.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 1, 2009)

I run my primary only at 40% because I am either editing or gaming. I turn this comp off every night.

My 24/7 cruncher's:

HP- 90%
Dell- 80%


----------



## hat (Oct 1, 2009)

100%. It doesn't matter because WCG works in spikes... it goes up to 100% then backs off. The amount of time it stays at 100% is based on whatever percentage of your cpu time you told it to take. You might as well leave it at 100%, unless you're using WCG as a tool to cure thermal paste by creating lots of heat/idle cycles.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 1, 2009)

I run it at 100% or not at all.  I often have to kill WCG to play my games because it screws up the audio.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 1, 2009)

70% at the most since all my rigs crunch and fold. Anything higher I run into stability issues.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 1, 2009)

Both computers @ 100% baby


----------



## Bundy (Oct 1, 2009)

100% but only when I'm not using it.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 1, 2009)

100% on 2 of my i7 crunchers, and on my main rig I run 70%.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 1, 2009)

100%


----------



## stanhemi (Oct 1, 2009)

3 rigs @ 100%


----------



## Disparia (Oct 1, 2009)

There's a percentage other than 100??!

<- distributed since RC5-56


----------



## dhoshaw (Oct 1, 2009)

I run at 100% on all my rigs an 80% on my wife's.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2009)

90% MAIN RIG, 100% ON OTHER TWO CRUNCHERS


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 3, 2009)

bump


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 3, 2009)

only pansies run anything under 100%


----------



## MRCL (Oct 3, 2009)

Usually and most of the time 100% 24/7. Only when playing demanding games I put it on 60%.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 6, 2009)

bump


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 6, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> only pansies run anything under 100%


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Oct 6, 2009)

I run both of my rigs at 100% and my moms laptop at 50%. I will only stop it if I have stability issues in games.


----------



## Flyordie (Oct 6, 2009)

Usage  |      % of Cores used
Rig 1- 100% -  100%
Rig 2- Still tweaking, getting it stable b4 I re-start otherwise 100% -  100%
Rig 3- 100% -  100%


----------

